# Had time to kill



## Conroy85 (Aug 14, 2016)

Found a broken axe and made a miniature one for my ice fishing bag, was thinking of maybe making one more for the BOG


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Cool, what kind of tape is that ? Looks like electrical, if so that's a no go.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

An ax or hatchet that size is a handy item.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Cool, what kind of tape is that ? Looks like electrical, if so that's a no go.


Don't mean to be ignant but why?


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Buy Fiberfix!

Screw electrical and Duct tape!






I buy it at Lowes!

Cut your damned leg off...use this crap to put it back on and run a freaking marathon in 10 minutes!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

SGT E said:


> Buy Fiberfix!
> 
> Screw electrical and Duct tape!
> 
> ...


Great video! Think I may buy some myself!


----------



## Conroy85 (Aug 14, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> Cool, what kind of tape is that ? Looks like electrical, if so that's a no go.


It is electric tape, will find something better soon, all I had around for now


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I love it! Putting Fiberfix on the list.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

nice job , it will work for small jobs " cutting up kindling for a fire " ," cutting bone when cutting up from your hunt " . I like it .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have used Fiber Fix and purchased it at Lowes . It is good stuff.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Usually, if the hatchet or ax is going to be used for serious cutting or chopping, the handle should be clear of any coverings...including the lacquer a new one comes with.

Most who use them on a regular basis just use boiled linseed oil.

With that said, the tape will work great in this case to give a better grip for it's intended purpose....."breaking the ice"

Coverings cause blisters on well-used axes and hatchets.

Great re purposing though!


----------



## Conroy85 (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks 
The tape was mostly just killing time, all my other axes have no grip added to them.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Robie said:


> Usually, if the hatchet or ax is going to be used for serious cutting or chopping, the handle should be clear of any coverings...including the lacquer a new one comes with.
> 
> Most who use them on a regular basis just use boiled linseed oil.
> 
> ...


How does slick electrical tape give you a better grip ?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The half a dozen rolls I have in my tool boxes, workshop and truck all seem to leave an adhesive residue to some degree behind.
Plus, the ridges left by overlapping the tape allow for some enhanced grip.


----------



## ridgerunnersurvival (Jul 17, 2017)

Hockey stick tape is inexpensive and works really well! use it on many of my axes!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Only thing I can see other than the tape its going to mighty front heavy and not get much leverage since it aint got a handle to serve as a lever or fulcrim or whatever its called. I would trade it in for an official boy scout hatchet. A person can really swing one of them things. I know cause I am an old boy scout..lol. Woops those are too high. Snag this official slab saver axe from Harbor Freight. I bet it will work fine for ice fishing chores. 
https://www.harborfreight.com/2-lb-firemans-hatchet-94549.html


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

electric tape would be to slick i bet.

heres a couple of handles i redone for grip. the best for grip is the first one,..the leather had rotted off, i rewraped it with twine then coated with epoxy, talk about a sure grip! thats the way i will be going from now on.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Only thing I can see other than the tape its going to mighty front heavy and not get much leverage since it aint got a handle to serve as a lever or fulcrim or whatever its called. I would trade it in for an official boy scout hatchet. A person can really swing one of them things. I know cause I am an old boy scout..lol. Woops those are too high. Snag this official slab saver axe from Harbor Freight. I bet it will work fine for ice fishing chores.
> https://www.harborfreight.com/2-lb-firemans-hatchet-94549.html


Now bigwheel ...... understanding that you are anole' Copus Christy boy, before your current Foat Wurth residency, I gotta ask ... just what the hell do you know about ice fishing?


----------



## Sweetryco (Nov 21, 2017)

Will second the reccs for Fiber Fix, but gotta say this looks great either way. Looks like i know what my DiY projects will be this weekend!

Also Hardcore that looks great! Gah, too many projects, not enough time.


----------

